
Why does tech seem to have many political problems? - jseliger
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/08/tech-many-political-problems.html
======
jl2718
Although they are caused by tech, these are all regional problems, not tech
problems. Tech regions are characterized by economic migration and gender
imbalance. Lifetime stable social structures like multi-generational families
do not exist for all but the wealthiest, which results in social isolation,
mental health problems, and alternative tribal identities.

In general, the person who gets angry about politics on either side is not a
happy person. They need help personally, not politically. They need a sense of
belonging that isn’t dependent on their beliefs or their clothes or their job
or their money or their virtue signaling or their friends, because all those
things can and will change. The thing that works for the vast majority of
people is called a permanent monogamous family, despite however flawed that
concept may be. I have tried and failed to find anything better.

